# Corpsed Book



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Started this off by making a 1" slit where the covers meet the spine which allowed me to fish the plastic through. This made it easy to wrap the book in plastic and hit it with the heat gun for the flesh effect. 









I painted the eyeball with red acrylic on the back half, brushing toward the front, downloaded/printed an iris which I glued to the front of the ball. I unravelled some red yarn and after applying mod podge to the ball, carefully laid some of the yarn out to look like capillaries, then more podge. I fashioned an eye socket of sorts out of dollar store clay and set the eye, now cut in half with a rotary tool, within. 









I then applied a very light coat of latex caulk with a finger to give the stain something to hold to for a darker look, which masked the underlying text on the cover of the dictionary I used for the project. I got the book at a garage sale for 2 bucks and I'm sure the whole project comes in under $5.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

That looks great.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, I love that!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Skeptic said:


> Started this off by making a 1" slit where the covers meet the spine which allowed me to fish the plastic through. This made it easy to wrap the book in plastic and hit it with the heat gun for the flesh effect.
> 
> View attachment 220579
> 
> ...


Love your book.


----------



## CheeseWeasel (Jun 11, 2014)

This is great! Putting it on my to-do list!


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks amazing!! Love the colors. What kind and color stain did you use? And where did you buy the latex caulk? Thank you!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

That turned out fantastic!!! I need to research the corpsing effect.... I have no clue what kind of plastic to use, etc.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

HaunterMom said:


> Looks amazing!! Love the colors. What kind and color stain did you use? And where did you buy the latex caulk? Thank you!!


Thanks, the stain is Minwax Polyshades "Bombay Mahogany Satin", though I'm sure whatever darkish stain you have taking up shelf space will do. I like this one as it has reddish tones. The caulk was just a cheap white acrylic latex you can buy at Home Depot, Wal-mart or any home improvement store.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

StanFam3 said:


> That turned out fantastic!!! I need to research the corpsing effect.... I have no clue what kind of plastic to use, etc.



Thanks, if you go to Stiltbeast studios youtube page you'll find a video of Allen Hopps corpsing a skelly in detail, and I used those techniques here. Honestly, dollar store plastic sheeting sold in the painting gear aisle got the best results and is what I used here. I tried more expensive weatherproofing plastic which was harder to work with and the results don't even come close. This is one time you really do want to go cheap!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> Thanks, if you go to Stiltbeast studios youtube page you'll find a video of Allen Hopps corpsing a skelly in detail, and I used those techniques here. Honestly, dollar store plastic sheeting sold in the painting gear aisle got the best results and is what I used here. I tried more expensive weatherproofing plastic which was harder to work with and the results don't even come close. This is one time you really do want to go cheap!


Thanks for the info! I'll check it out,


----------



## where (Oct 8, 2014)

That looks great love it so much


----------



## Kimmi (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that is awesome!


----------



## ejhall00 (Nov 29, 2014)

Awesome prop... One question though... What is meant by the "_a 1" slit where the covers meet the spine_"?


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks. I cut a one inch slit (incision) where the cover of the book meets the spine (where the cover pivots) at about centre. I fished the plastic through the hole, which made it easier to wrap the book before hitting it with the heat gun- hope that helped


----------

